

The Mac App Store effect in graphs: an hour by hour look at new Evernote signups - ssclafani
http://blog.evernote.com/2011/01/07/mac-app-store-more-than-doubles-new-users/

======
gregpilling
That is pretty impressive to me, since it is 40,000 new users and not existing
users.

